# Any swords around?!?!?



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thinking about going out some evening to beat the heat, anyone have any luck lately or hear of anyone hooking up?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

They are around. Go out and try and let us know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Always are. I fished two weeks ago for three hours and went 1-2. I'll be out tomorrow night if the weather allows. Looks like it might get gusty into the early morning hours on Monday


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Year around fishery!! Can't catch em on the dock. They are there we greased a #175 a little while ago.


----------

